# Not tailbone, ass cheek



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Hillbilly or Skeletools

I have both. The hillbilly are lighter and move a little better, the Skeletools are better protection. You can double up the pads on the Skeletools if you need/want to as well.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I usually go down on one butt cheek and end up in some discomfort. The red impact shorts I have (only protection I use) are not doing the trick. What impact shorts provide better protection for the cheek areas as opposed to tailbone?


buy a more expensive jacket


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Get a tail saver pad.
Just hook it on to the back of your pants.
Gives coverage of the cheeks as well as the tailbone.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Skeletools offer the best protection I've seen, but I like the ProTec the best. 

I had the ProTecs and wore them often, but after I blew them out, I went with the Skeletools for better protection but they're so damn bulky I almost never wear them. Just food for thought.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

kaborkian said:


> *Hillbilly *or Skeletools
> 
> I have both. The hillbilly are lighter and move a little better, the Skeletools are better protection. You can double up the pads on the Skeletools if you need/want to as well.


That. Don't have experience with Skeletools, but Hillbilly is good. Have Hillbilly Buttpadz that I've used for a couple of seasons and like. More recently, I got some RED Impacts, the D3O kind, and used them about 3-4 times. I'm going back to my Hillbillys come this winter. As good tailbone protection and better, more "linear" cushioning in the hip and cheek area than the REDs.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have Azzpadz and Skeletools w/double pads ( I bought an extra set of pads when I ordered them)

You specifically asked for "cheek" protection so recommend the Skeletools especially if you double up the pads. I uses these on days I'm trying new tricks and expect to be hitting the ground more than normal.

On days I'm not learning or just riding groomers or jumps I prefer Azzpadz. 
I used to have pics comparing them try searching my threads. Might have cleaned up the server and deleted the pics, not sure....


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*where?*



GreyDragon said:


> Get a tail saver pad.
> Just hook it on to the back of your pants.
> Gives coverage of the cheeks as well as the tailbone.


I didn't know they made them. Do you know who makes them and where I can pick up a few?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> buy a more expensive jacket



Well i will have the cost of the jacket down to about 8 bucks a day after this season 

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I will look up those companies after work.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

outlyr said:


> I didn't know they made them. Do you know who makes them and where I can pick up a few?


This is where I got them. Says they're out of stock right now. I'd call and ask if they are getting more in. I got the large size (I'm 5'11') and it covers most of my backside, not just the tailbone.
I actually ordered the small afterward because I found the large was TOO large for my liking. You may wish to order one of each size for that reason.

Choose the high quality| TAILSAVER Tailbone Protector


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give them a call.


----------

